#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Coming up: eBook on... ...you decide

## Thetalpha

Okay,

I'm planning on writing a (FREE) eBook on a certain topic, which will be uploaded to scribd and also here. Now I'd be willing to write on a variety of topics, and eventually will write all of them. However I need you to decide in which order I am going to do so. If two things have the same amount of votes, I'll decide, but let's hope that doesn't happen. Now here's the topics I'm planning to write on:

* Spellworking, spell creation and the use of different languages.

* Aleister Crowley, his work and life and the impact he made.

* Magickal rituals/ceremonies and the occult symbolism used.

* The occult origins in antiquity, considering the bible and other scriptures.

* Less of a real how to than an introduction to the most widely used forms of magick, and what possibilities and such are offered to the modern magician. An introductory guide to modern esotericism, so to say.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I picked the History, as i know all the other subjects. I have never read the Bible so would be interested in how it applies to the occult.

----------


## Thetalpha

One of you did not actually vote since there's only one vote for history.

----------


## Thetalpha

Zelda? (Can I call you that? How'd you come up with Fitz anyway? You do realise that 'Fitz' is Scots for 'bastard'?) Did you vote the right thing?

And for some reason I automatically voted for Spellcasting. Ignore that 1 vote there please. I want you to decide, not you and me  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Thetalpha

So, occult history it shall be!

(And this is the 2000th post in this section. WOOT!)

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Great choice


Thank you MrK.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Zelda? (Can I call you that? How'd you come up with Fitz anyway? You do realise that 'Fitz' is Scots for 'bastard'?) Did you vote the right thing?
> 
> And for some reason I automatically voted for Spellcasting. Ignore that 1 vote there please. I want you to decide, not you and me


I voted, yes I know, it means bastard, my good friend told me, but it is too late now, so here it stands. The person who I stole this from was a bastard, so maybe it is karma.  :Cool:

----------


## Thetalpha

So you consider me a good friend? Yay!  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Why not? Good luck with the book. Was I the one millionth poster?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thetalpha

Okay then that's next up.

----------


## Thetalpha

Currently designing the book cover btw.

----------


## Thetalpha

True. Plus, services like scribd and formats like PDF make it possible for anyone to write ebooks he can distribute for free or profitably... ...in my case, free  :Smile: 

How do you guys like the cover:



Click to enlarge  :Smile:

----------


## Belphebe

I voted for history.

----------


## Thetalpha

Please don't vote for History anymore, people. I said I'm doing it first now anyway. You just waisted you vote  :Sad: 

She Devil did too, so take a vote from History and give it to The Art of Spellcasting, which she said would be her second vote.

@Belphebe: What would be your second vote? Also, what do you think of the cover?  :Smile: 

---

The *actual* poll results now are:

Art of Spellcasting: 1
Crowley: 0
Ceremonies&Symbolism: 0
Real Magick: 1

History with 2 is the one I'm doing now. Again, no-one vote for it.

----------


## Thetalpha

Don't you guys like the cover? Took me an hour in Photoshop  :Sad:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

My friend has an avatar that looks like that.

----------


## Thetalpha

Cool  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes it is, beautiful cover by the way.

----------


## Thetalpha

> indeed. you can design my cover  lol


Okay, why not? I do this sorta stuff all the time.  :Smile:

----------


## Thetalpha

Maybe you should get a flatrate, that way, you won't have that problem anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Azaziel

> I picked the History, as i know all the other subjects. I have never read the Bible so would be interested in how it applies to the occult.


The Bible covers a lot of modern occult knowledge, it is worth reading.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Ya know, I tried, but there was so much violence in the beginning and incest, I decided to wait for the movie.  :Cool:

----------


## angeress

What a talented person you really are Thetalpha, I will be looking forward to reading all about the occult history and let us know when the book is completed.

----------


## Azaziel

ZeldaFitz, I thought you might have been intrigued with the story of Adam and Eve and the serpent who offered knowledge.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Thank you, is there any where I may read it? I must confess I was brought up with no religious background, and my parents did have a Bible but it was next to Walt Whitman, and books on Hermetics.

----------

